# Beeping Sound on Start up of Toshiba Laptop



## Yao Geker (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a Toshiba Satelite Pro A200 and uses MS Vista OS. These days whenever i put the lapton on, there is this beeping sound that stays on for a couple of minuets after which a boot page appears asking me to select boot option thereafter everything works normally and OK. What could be the problem for this beeping sound and boot page. Never used to be the case. What should I do? Thanks.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello Yao Geker and welcome to TSF

Have you recently reinstalled Vista?
What options are there to boot from at this boot page? What option do you take to boot?


----------



## Yao Geker (Feb 18, 2010)

night_shift said:


> Hello Yao Geker and welcome to TSF
> 
> Have you recently reinstalled Vista?
> What options are there to boot from at this boot page? What option do you take to boot?


I have had the vista installed and been using it for a while now. The options to boot from are 
1. Memory scan 
2. Start MS Vista (which is automatically selected) and
3. The option to press F8 and select other advanced boot options.

I have tried the first 2 options and even a couple of the options from the list provided in the advanced options after pressing F8 and in all cases the operations resumed normally.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Try this:
Right click on *Computer* and select *Properties*. On the left side window click on *Advanced System Settings* and then select the *Settings* button under *Startup and Recovery*. Once in that *Startup and Recovery* window you want to uncheck the box that says “*Time to display list of operating systems*”.

See what happens.

Have you carried out any Windows updates or service pack updates prior to this happening?


----------



## Yao Geker (Feb 18, 2010)

night_shift said:


> Try this:
> Right click on *Computer* and select *Properties*. On the left side window click on *Advanced System Settings* and then select the *Settings* button under *Startup and Recovery*. Once in that *Startup and Recovery* window you want to uncheck the box that says “*Time to display list of operating systems*”.
> 
> See what happens.
> ...


Hello, Thanks so much for your assistance. However I did as you suggested but the only thing which changed was the duration of the beeping. The beeping is still there but it now beeps for a shorter period about 10 seconds or less whiles hitherto it lasted for over 20seconds. Yes I recently tried a windows update on line. the update didn't complete though. It was taking a long time and somehow timed out or something and I didn't retry. What can I try next?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok. What I want you to do now is download a piece of software called EasyBCD.
*EasyBCD 1.7.2*

Only install EasyBCD, there is another tweaking app that comes with it, dont install this.

Once you have installed it, the default window _*View Settings*_ will open this will show you what bootloaders are there. If you only have one operating system it should show something like this -

_There is one entry in the Vista Bootloader.
Bootloader Timeout: 30 seconds.
Default OS: Windows Vista

Entry #1

Name: Windows Vista
BCD ID: {current}
Drive: C:\
Bootloader Path: \Windows\system32\winload.exe
Windows Directory: \Windows_

If you have more than one entry then go to the _*Add/Remove Entries*_ tab. What you want do is, move the lower entry using the up arrow so its sits on top, then save using the save button, close and reboot. See what happens.

*Before* you do this tell me what you find in the _*View Settings*_ window first.


----------



## Yao Geker (Feb 18, 2010)

night_shift said:


> Ok. What I want you to do now is download a piece of software called EasyBCD.
> *EasyBCD 1.7.2*
> 
> Only install EasyBCD, there is another tweaking app that comes with it, dont install this.
> ...


Hi, Sorry I haven't been in touch for a while. I've down loaded Easy BCD and done as you instructed. There is only one operating system just as you stated it should be. Now really don't know what the problem is. The beeping is still there.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok.

Is there a pattern to these beeps?

What I want you to do is to remove your RAM modules and reseat them. If after you have done that and the beeping is still there, I want you to remove one of the modules and start up with the other. If the beeping is still there then try it in the next RAM slot. If the beeping is still there then repeat the process with the other RAM module. Lets see what happens.


----------

